# Tristan Murail a great composer a great french of this world



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Tristen Murail achievement in spectralism was so bold & daring music, he deserve his laurels in the greatest of great of modernists of 20 century composers.

Before Murail nothing sound like him, you dont beleive me
well please listen to the quintescense of his work : Les nuages de Magellan.

What a brilliant work, and sadely, i say... his work is almost forgotten, have you ever tried to purchased Murail's work in record store in america, north america in thee last record store , like per se here Archambault is work is allready out of print(then i ask why) you can listen to his work in a library, you can't purchased his work on ebay , amazon, discog's, but the down side is insane price for shipping rates, it will cost you a lot , trust me on this.

Tristan Murail is a composer to be discover a very intelligent man marked my words, i seen a video of him on youtube explaining his works, what he is trying to do and doeing in the end, marveleous simply said.

Did spectralism existed prior to Murail , perhaps in russia perhaps in germany but it were not package has true genuine spectralism.

Yep...

If we skip the french and france Jonathan Harvey is another great name of advancement of classical music in the late 20 century...

These were my two cents ... :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

See their guest books

Tristan Murail

Jonathan Harvey


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

it is interesting, but is it classical music? There should be a new word for artistic work with sound that does not have rythm or melody. It fits better into the cathegory of "ambient music" than classical music, imho.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Judging by the responses deprofundis is obviously right. Murail is great and nobody cares.

His recent music is fabulous and very listenable. One piece uses two electric guitars tuned a half step apart. But nobody cares and great music dies with a whisper.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

and BTW, the true pioneer is Xenakis, imho.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Then start a Xenakis thread. Which one is still composing?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I have many Murail CDs (and also the other leading spectralist, Grisey). I also have a lot of Harvey. I like them all and listen to them often. I don't think they are forgotten yet - they will have to be widely discovered, first.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have one Murail CD on the Aeon label which is pretty good. I'd have some Grisey by now but the CDs are expensive or out of print. But I don't like to listen to Spectral stuff all the time.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Before Murail nothing sound like him, you dont beleive me
> well please listen to the quintescense of his work : Les nuages de Magellan.
> :


I enjoyed listening to Les Nuages De Magellan, which I hadn't heard before. I see it's site specific in a way, and on his website he makes a comment which reminds me of some ideas of Debussy (Jeux) and later Boulez (Pli selon pli) and Stockhausen even, viz



> chaque structure est en perpétuelle évolution et se transforme lentement en une autre figuration


http://www.tristanmurail.com/fr/oeuvre-fiche.php?cotage=GBEFM1640



deprofundis said:


> If we skip the french and france Jonathan Harvey is another great name of advancement of classical music in the late 20 century...


One obvious difference between Murail and Harvey, by the way, is the absence of irony in Murail.



philoctetes said:


> Judging by the responses deprofundis is obviously right. Murail is great and nobody cares.
> 
> His recent music is fabulous and very listenable. One piece uses two electric guitars tuned a half step apart. But nobody cares and great music dies with a whisper.





deprofundis said:


> adely, i say... his work is almost forgotten


I've heard a lot of his stuff over the years and I can't help feel that it is indeed listenable, very agreeable always, but really it depends entirely on impressive sound effects -- that's to say, it's about surfaces only. Do we have development, counterpoint, emotional/expressive contrasts . . . ?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Jacck said:


> it is interesting, but is it classical music? There should be a new word for artistic work with sound that does not have rythm or melody. It fits better into the cathegory of "ambient music" than classical music, imho.


Murail comes directly from the tradition of Western classical music. Most ambient music does not. Classical music expands as people who study and extend the tradition do different things. This is what classical music has come to mean.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

The best introduction to Murail is his music for solo piano. See Marilyn Nonken's recording of the complete works.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Amongst fans of contemporary classical music, Tristan Murail is basically a household name. It is true, however, that his music could have a much wider appreciation. 

I think spectralism more prominently came into existence with him and Grisey, and also in pieces by Harvey and Nørgård (check out Voyage into the Golden Screen), but historically there have been ‘proto-spectralist’ ideas in Ligeti and even further back in Debussy, Ravel and arguable even the prelude to Wagner’s Lohengrin. The advent of technology that can analyse sound spectra certainly quickened the pace into its development as a real movement and area of influence in the late 20th Century to today.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

shirime said:


> Amongst fans of contemporary classical music, Tristan Murail is basically a household name. It is true, however, that his music could have a much wider appreciation.
> 
> I think spectralism more prominently came into existence with him and Grisey, and also in pieces by Harvey and Nørgård (check out Voyage into the Golden Screen), but historically there have been 'proto-spectralist' ideas in Ligeti and even further back in Debussy, Ravel and arguable even the prelude to Wagner's Lohengrin. The advent of technology that can analyse sound spectra certainly quickened the pace into its development as a real movement and area of influence in the late 20th Century to today.


could you give some examples of proto-spectralism in Debussy? I am curious because I cannot imagine spectralism without the ability to analyze sound spectra.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2018)

Jacck said:


> could you give some examples of proto-spectralism in Debussy? I am curious because I cannot imagine spectralism without the ability to analyze sound spectra.


Strictly speaking, you're right that Debussy isn't a spectral composer, but his approach to composition (particularly his treatment of timbre) has been viewed as an important forerunner. Viviana Moscovich draws parallels between Debussy's music and new ways of thinking about sound as a result of Fourier's sound analysis in the 19th century, particularly when it comes to the experiential, psychological relationship we have to sound as listeners. https://www.researchgate.net/profil...c35/French-Spectral-Music-an-Introduction.pdf


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

i would not skip the french contemporary composers; they are the strongest bunch on the planet; starting from messiaen, xenakis,boulez, then building up to dufourt, dusapin, murail, grisey, dalbavie, tanguy, boucourechliev, bertrand, cavanna, greif, pecou, escaich,beffa, connesson; france is unquestionably the strongest nation in contemporary music thanks to its institutions like ircam who does so much research


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

Yes, Peter you are right to mention it is a good introduction to Murail's Music. Marilyn is a fabulous interpreter.But then our members need to be aware that Murail is a major composer of the spectral movement and they need to explore his orchestral and chamber works. He is one of the underrated composers among my list of 100 top contemporary composers.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Is you from French?


----------

